# Ride Concept



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Size 11 US is usually the cut off for regular boards although some companies are designing lower profile boots that are made to fit a larger size without the bulk i.e. a size 11.5 may only take up the space as a 10 or 10.5 giving hope in buying the concept.

Here is a example of the boots I am talking about:
OOPS


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

The url I just posted is being stupid so check out the Ride FUL snowboard boots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

if you can't get the concept go for the Yukon they're the same board pretty just the Yukon is wider...

Also you can check out the Rome Flag, and the Neversummer Heritage they're both pretty damn good

Just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Traynor and mike1two.

I've looked at the yukon and seems like a good board. Am I right in saying its a more advanced board than the decade?

Looks nice but would be concerned about the stifness being too much for me at high speed!

Would I still be able play around doing ollies etc.

Thanks,

Daz.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Let me shed some light on this since I own both the decade and the flag and almost bought the Yukon...yes the Yukon is the wide version of the the TMS...that said due to the extra width it's a bit stiffer flex wise than the TMS. The Decade is a step below has an extruded base rather than sintered so it's slower it feels more bloated than the Yukon does edge to edge becuase of the sidecut and flex profile. The Yukon has a bit more of a poppy feel than the decade, but it's not anywhere near the pop you'll find in the Flag. The Flag is in my opinion the best of the 3 boards in overall performance... lightning quick for a wide board edge to edge and soft enough in the middle to get the right amount of snap off the tail for ollies... you are not going to be easily buttering or pressing a flag though as it is stiff but not as stiff as the Decade or Yukon. You can also check out the Rome Slash which is the wider version of the Agent a more freestyle oriented board if you really want to go more in that direction. I like the Flag, but you won't be disappointed in either of the Ride's...


----------

